
Why Survivorship Bias Is Bullshit - arjunmenon1899
http://www.thegenses.com/blog
======
navigator01
Survivorship bias is kind of bullshit, I mean luck does play a role in
success, but the longer you work at something, as long as you have a good
idea/plan of attack/all the other traits needed to succeed in a field, the
less luck will play a role in determining your success. Luck matters less and
less over longer timescales, as long as you keep doing the right things.

~~~
Zapperino
Possessing those positive traits you speak of is also a matter of luck: the
upbringing of an individual has been proven to affect one's ability to make
correct decisions. Effort counts, and it counts a lot, but let's not pretend
that we can override causality with it. That's why we have things like welfare
and social nets.

------
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: "I can't hear you, I can't hear you, LA LA LA LA! Therefore, things I
dislike do not exist, QED."

